# Butler fishing show



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

So, who's all planning on attending? It's Feb 16 and 17th this year. Rumor has it that it might be the last one! I sure hope not as the Ohio show is a little too far for me to make a one day trip.
Sat. 10-6
Sun. 10-3


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Is it still at the school?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Where in the world is Butler?


----------



## Anzomcik (Jul 28, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> Where in the world is Butler?


120 Campus Lane
Butler, Pa
16001

I will have a booth there, any one attending the show stop in and say Hi at the Fat A.Z. Musky Products booth


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

It's usually a pretty good day. Mostly all musky gear and some great speakers too.


----------

